# GT Washington Wizards @ Toronto Raptors



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Washington Wizards (0-0)*​<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DANIELS, ANTONIO" TITLE="DANIELS, ANTONIO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/sonics/DANIELS, ANTONIO.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARENAS, GILBERT" TITLE="ARENAS, GILBERT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/ARENAS, GILBERT.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BUTLER, CARON" TITLE="BUTLER, CARON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/lakers/BUTLER, CARON.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMISON, ANTAWN" TITLE="JAMISON, ANTAWN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/JAMISON, ANTAWN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, ETAN" TITLE="THOMAS, ETAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/THOMAS, ETAN.jpg">
*Antonio Daniels Gilbert Arenas Caron Butler Antawn Jamison Etan Thomas*

*Toronto Raptors (0-0)*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, MIKE" TITLE="JAMES, MIKE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/JAMES, MIKE.jpg">







<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ROSE, JALEN.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/BOSH, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/raptors/ARAUJO, RAFAEL.jpg">
*Mike James Joey Graham Jalen Rose Chris Bosh Rafael Araujo*​

*7:00 EST​Rogers Sports Net​*​


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Caron isn't starting, Jeffries is.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

is graham starting ova mo?


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

skip_dawg! said:


> is graham starting ova mo?


Yeah there should be a thread from yesterdays article on Mo being comfortable with the arrangement.

And to confirm with CP 26 - Washington is apparently going with Jeffries over Caron.

Washington's Starting line-up will be:

PG Arenas
SG Daniels
SF Jeffries
PF Jamison
C Haywood



> Jordan said his initial plan is to start Arenas, Daniels, Jared Jeffries, Antawn Jamison and Haywood and bring Butler off the bench


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/10/29/AR2005102901146.html


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Die Washington Baseball.

Wrong Sport. Oh well, any washington team can go to....


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Die Washington Baseball.
> 
> Wrong Sport. Oh well, any washington team can go to....


I can think of another Washington team that I don't care for the - the Dubya's!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We don't match up well against the Wizards. I don't like playing them. But it's good to finally get the season started.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

^^^ For sure - they always seem to massacre us on the glass. We need Hoffa to get after Haywood.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

thanks crooked j for that info.. wow a big break for graham...

yeah theres sumthing about the wizards bt am going on record as saying this is a win for us can not wait for the season 2 get underway :biggrin:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I was really impressed by the playoff run this team made last season.

The loss of Larry Hughes was huge, but the addition of Butler is a lot more significant than people think. Playing behind Kobe he is coming off a solif season, 15.5 points and 5.8 rebounds, and is a blanket on the defensive end.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...810&call_pageid=969907729483&col=970081562040


> WASHINGTON — The Washington Wizards barely had a bench when they opened the regular season a year ago. This year, they've got a "bench mob.''
> 
> That's the unruly nickname Caron Butler, acquired in an offseason trade with the Los Angeles Lakers, has given to the team's second unit. Butler has been a starter his whole career and on Monday signed to a five-year contract extension worth about $45 million (U.S.), but he begins the season as the sixth man on the Wizards totem pole.
> 
> ...


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

if Thomas is schooling hoffa early put Woods in, I think Bosh & CV3 can dominate Jamison on offence, defensivwely probebly Bosh.

I say close game that we crawl out with a W

94-88

Bosh 32 PTS
Rose 24
Grahem 14
Peterson 16 off the bench


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa's starting? That's news to me. Do we have a link? 

I think it's a winnable game but they have more experience playing together and doing so quite well last year. I think it will be close but Arenas will take them to a win. I'm betting Jamison and Jeffries do struggle a bit against Bosh and Charlie.

Haywood and Thomas is a nice center rotation- great first test to start Baby's second season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ From what I've seen it sounds like Woods will start, but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Is this going to be on the Fan 590? I have night school and I need to know if I should bring my CD player so I can listen to this on the radio


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Yeah, I like the idea of Woods starting and picking up those first few cheap fouls. At this point, Hoffa might be a little more comfortable coming off the bench (with Jose, Mo, and Charlie).

Very curious to see how Mitchell rotates Bosh, Charlie, Hoffa, and all the rest. Will Hoffa and Charlie come on together? If they did, would Bosh stay on (with Jeffries perhaps being the matchup at the 3)? Keep your eye on the frontcourt rotations, if you could, and fill me in. 

Can't imagine how excited Joey and Charlie are to play their first, true, professional game. Hope they can get some sleep tonight.

Should be a fun game to watch with both teams to get out and run and get their shots up. Could be a little messy but I expect a high score.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Yeah, I like the idea of Woods starting and picking up those first few cheap fouls. At this point, Hoffa might be a little more comfortable coming off the bench (with Jose, Mo, and Charlie).
> 
> Very curious to see how Mitchell rotates Bosh, Charlie, Hoffa, and all the rest. Will Hoffa and Charlie come on together? If they did, would Bosh stay on (with Jeffries perhaps being the matchup at the 3)? Keep your eye on the frontcourt rotations, if you could, and fill me in.
> 
> ...


it REALLY REALLY REALLY shuold be a fun game to WATCH...i realy cant wait to WATCH it....



hahhha...im joking man...just taking some cheap shots at my advantage over u..hahahha...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Etan Thomas is going to eat us alive.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

By the way, I think it's time I put a Guess The Score thread up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> it REALLY REALLY REALLY shuold be a fun game to WATCH...i realy cant wait to WATCH it....
> 
> 
> 
> hahhha...im joking man...just taking some cheap shots at my advantage over u..hahahha...


Honestly, what the ****! am I doing in Ireland?

:banana: oh well, what doesn't kill me only makes me stronger. now, where's my shotgun?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

might as well fire this board up though.

let the predictions begin!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh...hmmm, I think he has the advantage over Jamison so I say he gets his 21 and 9. Plays smart and under control. Lets the game come to him and gets to the line.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

umm am goin fro a low score affair 88-79 too the raps 

cv 2 top score


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jalen...doesn't have a great game but gets his point 15+ and around 5 assists.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa...the guy I'm most interested to see debut this season aside from Charlie. I say he get 6 points, 5 boards, 5 fouls.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Mike James...12 points, 4 assists.

Jose Calderon...4 points, 5 assists.

Joey Graham...7 points, 4 rebounds

Matt Bonner...8 points, 3 rebounds

Mo Pete...15 points, 4 rebounds


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

And the big one, Charlie Villeneuva...
18 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 block.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

We Gon' Lose..
Thomas Is Gon Kill Huffa/Woods Or Whoever Is Guardin Him..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Q8i said:


> We Gon' Lose..
> Thomas Is Gon Kill Huffa/Woods Or Whoever Is Guardin Him..



How many games did Thomas even play last year? I know that's pretty irrelevant but I don't think he's going to come out with a good offensive performance, that's not really his game. He could kill us with offensive rebounds but hopefully that's where Hoffa comes into play. (cmon baby).


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

alright...lets get it started baby...this offseason has beeeen too long....
ok im gonna go with 101-96 raps

Bosh- 24/14
JRose- 14/4/5 boards assists
CV3- 13/6
JG- 8/4
JC- 5/5
MoPete- 15/5
Mike James who? Mike James- 11/7
Hoffa 9/5


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think we'll win this game. I don't know why but I have a good feeling about our first two games this season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hmmmmm, it is at home after all...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

sorry bout the caron butler thing i was in a rush to get it done at school so i just gussed


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> How many games did Thomas even play last year? I know that's pretty irrelevant but I don't think he's going to come out with a good offensive performance, that's not really his game. He could kill us with offensive rebounds but hopefully that's where Hoffa comes into play. (cmon baby).



C'mon Now.. Thomas Always Kill Us, No Matter What.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Haywood is the starting center for the Wizards, not Etan.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Q8i said:


> C'mon Now.. Thomas Always Kill Us, No Matter What.



How many times did he play us last year? Aren't we at least a little different now than when we had Donyell at C?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

nwt said:


> *Is this going to be on the Fan 590?* I have night school and I need to know if I should bring my CD player so I can listen to this on the radio



See above


EDIT: Nevermind, it is


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

If Arenas starts where he left off last season we won't win. But since Washington isn't that big on size either, it could become a winnable game for us althought Washington was a lot of great guards and swingmen. Great way to start off the season with my 2 favorite teams squaring off.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Ughh.. I have to work. Can't call in sick.. did that twice in the last two weeks.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Even if the Raps lose, I am going to thoroughly enjoy this game

- good news is Kwane is gone, bad news is that Etan Thomas and Haywood are still around

- Arenas will be confused when he actually sees a Toronto player guarding him this year, and wonder where the H*** is Rafer?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Thievery Corporation said:


> If Arenas starts where he left off last season we won't win. But since Washington isn't that big on size either, it could become a winnable game for us althought Washington was a lot of great guards and swingmen. Great way to start off the season with my 2 favorite teams squaring off.


don't forget that washington is a great offensive rebounding team. add that and to our rebounding woes and it isn't surprising why they killed the raptors in each matchup last season.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> How many times did he play us last year? Aren't we at least a little different now than when we had Donyell at C?


Alright Whatever.. But I Can Tell U His Gon Have Enuff Offensive Rebound..


Go Raps!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm calling Washington to win this one (who'd have guessed?), but I think it's going to be a really tight game. Bosh should have his way with Jamison or Jeffries, whoever is on him, but I figure Arenas will likely do the same. Both teams will have their ups and downs, and it'll go down to the wire.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Should be an exciting game that's for sure. I'm expecting a high-scoring affair.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I predict a 106-94 Raptor win good way to start a season


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Arenas is going to have Mike James, Jose Calderon, and likely some MoPete and Joey Graham dogging him at times during this game. With Chucky and Daniels playing some PG, Gilbert will be at SG a lot. He gets to the FT line a lot so we need to keep the fouls to a minimum and count on him not being red hot from outside.

Hoff could be able to keep Etan off the O boards if he does not have to rotate to help on penetration too much. He did well against Okafor last year.

Raps will be pumped for this one. They just need to sustain the effort and enthusiasm for 48 minutes.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ok its 5 past 5 her in germany can sum1 tell me the time in toronto so i no how late i will have 2 wait up till the 7.00 o'clok tip off thanks


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

5 past 11 am


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Bosh, Rose, and Villanueva should be able to tear up Jeffries, Jamison, and Butler on the offensive end. Hopefully James and Calderon can contain Arenas, they'll give him a lot more trouble than Alston did anyway. I like our chances on paper, but somehow Washington finds a way to kill us, whether Arenas goes off for 40 or Thomas has a 15/20 game or we let them get 25 offensive boards. But as a Raptors fan, I can't bet against them for the season's first game.

TOR 110
C.Bosh 27/12/3
M.James 18/4/4
C.Villanueva 17/6/3 blk.
J.Rose 15/2/2 
M.Peterson 12/5/2 stl.

WAS 103
A.Jamison 21/9/5
G.Arenas 20/6/6
E.Thomas 14/12
J.Jeffries 12/8/4


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Ony like 4 hours to game time, man am i psyched. More than most years - theres a lot of new talent here, and I'd love to see them in action when it means something. I've got a major hoops jones goin on now, I watched all the games last night - and I am tired! (stupid double OT)


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

It's great to finally start a year with no contreversory 

No unhappy VC or AD, no new coaching regime, no Rafer = nothing to talk about but basketball :biggrin:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

4 hours plz say u made that post atleast 1 hour ago lol ima be dying stayin awake maybe i can make a start on all my work i need done lol or maybe i'll jus watch tv... 

thanks benis btw so by my calculation it shud tip off 1am my time not bad can handle that.... 


i decided 2 change my prediction aswell i think graham gonna explode 2 nite jus av a feeling.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

skip_dawg! said:


> 4 hours plz say u made that post atleast 1 hour ago lol ima be dying stayin awake maybe i can make a start on all my work i need done lol or maybe i'll jus watch tv...
> 
> thanks benis btw so by my calculation it shud tip off 1am my time not bad can handle that....
> 
> ...



Its now 3:45pm in Toronto, the game starts at 7pm - so just over three hours - I guess you're 6 hours ahead in Germany - which would make it 1am. You are correct sir!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

TRON said:


> It's great to finally start a year with no contreversory
> 
> No unhappy VC or AD, no new coaching regime, no Rafer = nothing to talk about but basketball :biggrin:


werd. all that drama off the court really took away alot of the stuff that should matter the most.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

word has it fan590 is reporting charlie V in the starting unit. 

looks like we'll get a look at the youngsters right off the bat. 

just over three hours.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

out PG position will be interesting to watch tonight...

after the preseason i think we know CV will do fine....

we know we don't have to worry about Bosh or Rose...

we know we suck at C

but PG is the big question... hopefully Mike James and Calderon can do the job


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

0:15 AM here.
Goin' to bed.

GOOD LUCK RAPTORS!!!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Go Raps, although I think the Wiz will take it, hopefully not.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Why is norma sitting with Chuck and Jack??? Bad way to start the year


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

Im Gonna Cream Myself Im So Excited For This Game Damnit


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

think we tippin off now.... ne updates wud be most welcome ima jus watch the score on yahoo


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Almost game time. Can't wait.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i am so gitty, i have been wearing my CB4 Jersey all day


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

OMFG That intro is the funniest thing ever, matt bonners dancing was increadable


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

hahhaaa. Great intro.!.. lol at Bonner, showin his moves.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Someone give bosh the ball :curse:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

u guys are so lucky lol so wens tip-off cos am starin at yahoo hopin sumthin will happen lol


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

graham with 5 points so far


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

There we go CB4 with the layup. nice


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

wait its on graham with a 3 ball... we down 5-3


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

skip_dawg! said:


> wait its on graham with a 3 ball... we down 5-3


 8-7 washington right now


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Woods with the nice offensive board the the points


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

11-8 Toronto TO Washington


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Now CB4 with the offensive rebound and the basket. !!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

11-8 raps 

5 offensive boards stats read like woods is in the mood mus point out nt all the OR are his


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Keep it up, I'm pumped without even watching the game!

Who the F started? Joey and Charlie and Woods are on the court together already?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

no its the predicted line up with woods no charlie yet


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

n oh yeah incase ne 1 didnt no this was here head over to 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005110228

15-10 raps mike james 4 points


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Jalen Rose with the Three!!!..


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

skip_dawg! said:


> no its the predicted line up with woods no charlie yet


gotcha. 

pretty good start so, looks like. 15 points in less than 6 minutes and doesn't sound like we're getting beaten on the boards.

but in comes thomas and butler


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ne 1 watchin the game wanna give sum insight?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

I think Rose started at SF


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Woods racking up the rebounds. How does he look?

Graham off to a great rookie start.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

hoffa in


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Go Hoffa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm guessing Charlie will come in in a minute or two, replacing Bosh, and then Mitchell will start the second with both of them together.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Offensive board for HOFF. 

Bosh missing plenty of jumpers. Gotta get that groove goin.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

are u all on the yahoo thing cos if u are there no need for my updates i may jus be writing for no reason jus wanna no incase its gettin annoyin me pointin out the obvious


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Definitely beating them on the boards at this point.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

what then hell is up with Bosh?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> what then hell is up with Bosh?


He's taking tough shots.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

skip_dawg! said:


> are u all on the yahoo thing cos if u are there no need for my updates i may jus be writing for no reason jus wanna no incase its gettin annoyin me pointin out the obvious



I'm on NBA.com. I'd like a little description of how we're playing if possible but I hope those come when there's a longer break in play. I'm sure everyone's glued to the TV right now going crazy with every basket. *******s.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lmao tru 


villanueva in lets go misses first shot in NBA


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

and we like our game threads to be as long as possible, as long as it isn't garbage.

what was the deal with Hoffa's offensive foul?

here comes chucky the villain!


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Hoffa picks up his 2nd foul.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

rebound 4 araujo and 2 points good start.


we chukin up 2 many three's tho


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ever since Graham left its been pretty much downhill for the raptors


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

2,2, and 2 for Hoffa. Curious to hear about the fouls...

Looks like we fell apart at the end of the quarter and let Antwan go off.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

2nd quarter 

dunk n reb for bosh


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Charlie V with his first nba basket.

timeout Wiz.
31-30 wiz


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

first points 4 CV n off reb 


31-30 wiz


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

jooooooooooooose ????
p.s. does anyone else still feel like its preseason? I still care more about how individuals do than what the score is...... i think thats the way i feel about the season.... big improvements by all... and who cares what the "W" column says.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

kinda off topic bt had me laffin 


9:45 MIL - A. Bogut misses a layup 
9:45 MIL - A. Bogut offensive rebound 
9:48 MIL - A. Bogut misses a layup 
9:49 MIL - A. Bogut offensive rebound 
9:51 MIL - A. Bogut misses shot 


talk about tryin 2 pad ur rebound stats lol


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

timeout TR 

8 point lead for wiz 


bosh 3-10 

team shooting a dreadful .351


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Holy Crap Jose Welcome 2 The Game 1 Steal 2 Points 1 Assist AND 1 REB In Like 6 Min


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Just checked out the gamecast, looks like Joey Graham is playing solid, 5 points in 7 minutes.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bonner 4 2 

1 point game 



jose 2 assist now aswell


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

gotta love this:

Jose with the 15-foot jumper
Jose with the steal
Jose with the assist
Jose with the rebound
(gets fouled?)
Jose with the assist

:clap:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bonner with a 15 foot runner?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jose For 3


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

woah three pointers goin in every where 

charlie 4 three then mo pete and now 3 assists for jose 

we up by 4 

cv 4 anuva 2


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

wow, this sounds fun. 3 rookie wonders baby.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

It's a good thing we got Jose Calderon. This guy is playin very well right now. 
We were down 10, but than Jose turned it around.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

i was getting worried when wizards went up 42-32, but holy calderon....he came in and all in a sudden we're on a run and you could see the electricity...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

we up by 1 now...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh is going to play a lot better than this most nights...and we're up by one.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Beddy-bye time for this Raptor fan. Bring on the game reviews tomorrow.

GO RAPTORS!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lol am an hour ahead and am still here am jus 2 excited lol 

we up by three


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

end of the first half!!!

we up by 3 

its 57-54 

the raptors stat lines are really impressing me every 1 is contributing... poor shooting yes bt we gettin the off boards aswell 2 compensate.. cnt wait 4 the second half hope we close this 1 out 


any game info?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Half time
57-54 Raptors.

The first half wasn't the greatest. Somehow we are leading. and hopefully we can play better on the second half


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pretty stoked about a lot of things we're showing out there.

Number one for me is active hands. Spirit fingers, y'all. Everyone has their hands up, ready to deflect, get rebounds, get in the faces of the opponents... just enthusiasm and tenacity. Great to watch.

Our defensive rotations/switches have been pretty poor. Hopefully we can talk a little about that at the break and get things going. Bonner and Rose have been caught repeatedly. Luckily the Wiz aren't making a lot of easy looks.

Who's this Jose Calderon guy, anyways?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="600"> <tbody><tr class="bA"><td align="left" valign="middle"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td align="left" valign="middle"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"><tbody><tr><td class="teamTitlesTwo" align="left" valign="middle">







</td><td align="left" valign="middle">RAPTORS</td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td align="right" valign="middle"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td class="dFontW"> Timeouts Taken: 1 of 6 full, 1 of 2 20-second </td></tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td class="wH">







</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" valign="top"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="600"> <tbody><tr align="left" valign="top"> <td>







</td> <td bgcolor="#8caede" width="1">







</td> <td>







</td> <td bgcolor="#6b9ade" width="1">







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" valign="top"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="600"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#dddddd" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Jalen Rose</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">G</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">3-7</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1-1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">4-4</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">11</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Mike James</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">G</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">1-6</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2-2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">4</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">4</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Chris Bosh</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">F</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">3-11</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">4</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">6</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">2</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">6</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Joey Graham</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">F</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">2-3</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1-2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">5</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Loren Woods</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">C</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">2-3</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">3</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">5</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">2</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">4</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Aaron Williams</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">
</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">-</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">-</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">-</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Alvin Williams</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">
</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">-</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">-</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">-</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Matt Bonner</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">
</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">1-3</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1-2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">2</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">3</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Jose Calderon</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">
</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">2-3</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1-2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">3</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">5</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Rafael Araujo</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">
</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">1-1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">2</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#dddddd" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Morris Peterson</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">
</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">4-9</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2-5</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">10</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"><td class="dFontBL" width="170"> Charlie Villanueva</td><td class="dFont" height="15" width="26">
</td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">00:00</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">3-5</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1-2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="39"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0-0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">1</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="27"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">2</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="28"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">3</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td bgcolor="#ffffff" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">0</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">1</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26">0</td><td width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" width="26"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">7</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td><td width="1">







</td></tr></tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" valign="top"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="600"> <tbody><tr class="wH" valign="middle"> <td class="dFontBL" width="179"> TOTAL</td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="26">
</td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="26">120</td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="39"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="90%">22-51</td><td class="dSmall" align="right" width="10%"> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="39"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">6-15</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="38"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">7-8</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="27"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">9</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="27"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">13</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="28"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">22</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="26"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">12</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="26">12</td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="26">2</td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="26">4</td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="26">2</td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="26"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="dFontR" nowrap="nowrap" width="75%">57</td><td class="dSmall" align="right"> </td></tr></tbody></table> </td> <td class="dFontwidth=1">







</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> <tr> <td align="left" valign="top"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="600"> <tbody><tr bgcolor="#b9c7dc" valign="middle"> <td colspan="6" height="20" width="234">







</td> <script language="javascript"> remZero ("0.431", "0.400" , "0.875"); </script><td class="dFont" align="center" valign="middle" width="39">.431</td><td class="dFont" align="center" valign="middle" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" align="left" valign="middle" width="39"> .400</td><td class="dFont" align="center" valign="middle" width="1">







</td><td class="dFont" align="center" valign="middle" width="39">.875</td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" colspan="5" nowrap="nowrap" width="82">Team Rebs: 5</td> <td colspan="5" width="55">







</td> <td class="dFontR" colspan="5" nowrap="nowrap" width="78">TOTAL TO:</td> <td width="1">







</td> <td class="dFont" width="26">4</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody> </table> 
Stats at the half.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Calderon is playing amazing, i wouldnt be surprised if he was starting after the all star break


----------



## Deckie007 (Nov 1, 2005)

First half review:

The good:

Jose Calderon looked amazing, best player on the floor for the Raps. All three rooks looked very comfortable. MoPete was hitting the open shot, not forcing anything. Woods looked solid as well. Jalen started slow, but picked it up towards the end of the half.

The bad: 
Mike James looked pretty bad. Didn't create well, and couldn't hit his shots. Chris Bosh looked pretty awful too. Couldn't hit anything, and turned the ball over a few times. Needs to pass a little more to get better shots for his teammates. Raptors' transition defence was brutal too. The Wiz seemed to get a lot of easy buckets in transition. Half-court D wasn't anything to write home about either. The Raps seemed to have a lot of trouble with screen and rolls with Haywood in the game which resulted quite a few easy baskets.

Overall though, an entertaining 1st half of basketball by both teams.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Bosh 3-11 :uhoh:

but at least he is getting his shots


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

madman said:


> Bosh 3-11 :uhoh:
> 
> but at least he is getting his shots


He's forcing his offense a bit.

How about 4 offensive rebounds, though?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i think james looked pretty decent. 

bosh is just forcing the jumper and not hitting it. he needs to remember how good he is at getting to the line.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

speedythief said:


> He's forcing his offense a bit.
> 
> How about 4 offensive rebounds, though?


 and if i remember correctly, most of those fgs came off of those boards right?


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

speedythief said:


> He's forcing his offense a bit.
> 
> How about 4 offensive rebounds, though?


wow you just read my mind. I was just gonna post that.
Anyways

Yeah 4 offensive boards is very good.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

madman said:


> and if i remember correctly, most of those fgs came off of those boards right?


2 from the off Boards, and a very easy dunk. (the one where the defender was on the floor.)


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Cant wait to see Alvin back


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

damn am snoozy 2.28 am here


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

this thread went platinum preety quickly damnnn,,,


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Jalen with 11, 3 assists, 2 boards
Not too bad, how's he look out there?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

we up by 8 now bosh heatin up


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

nt lukin great out there the way am readin it james is keepin us in the game 

75-69 raps


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

end of 3rd quarter

we up by 3

82-79

villa with 11 n 4 

graham with 7. 4 and 2 assists and 1 steal

hoffa only 5 mins wats up with that


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

and now we collapse....


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Bosh is struggling.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

bosh makes a shot brings us within 1


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Bosh Is Firing Now Baby


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

4.28 left 1 point game...


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

It ain't pretty but this team has heart. Hopefully they can calm down and pull out this game. Stop trying to creaet stuff that isn't there though.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

way too many freeeeekin 3's


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

55 secs 1 point game 

huge three from mike james


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

14 secs TO wiz


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

dwn by three TO raps 12 secs left PLEASE GOD GO IN


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

**** VILLA AND ROSE BOTH ****IN MISSED THE 3'S .......

am out 3,34 am and am tired and now stressed..


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Exciting ending but, the Raps didn't come through. Disappointing.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Gotta hand it to Sam calling that play for Charlie to get the shot at the end. I don't know how else you can demonstrate that this team believes in the youth movement than to lay the pressure on a rook like that. Probably a good call either way though, considering Charlie's hot three-point shooting since pre-season and the fact that he probably wouldn't be guarded that close on the perimeter.

We went for the win--I'm sure the players can respect that.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

im so disappointed with the amount of 3s that wwere taken in that 4th quarter/game. they gotta hit the drawing board again.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pretty entertaining game. I had to listen to the end on the radio, but it was entertaining nontheless. Jose Calderon really impressed me, great great signing. Mike James also was causing all sorts of havoc for the opposing defense by getting into the lane time and time again. Jalen Rose had a pretty solid game, only took 14 shots, pretty efficiant and that's exactly what you'd like to see from him.


----------



## Deckie007 (Nov 1, 2005)

My thoughts on the game:

Overall, I thought the Raps played well. I think they were hurt by questionable shot selection (too many threes) and coaching.

I think Sam's gonna regret this one, as the Raps should have at least had a chance at OT, or even to win in regulation.

Questionable coaching:

1) Where was Calderon in the 4th? The offense was struggling with TOs. To me that's the perfect time for Jose to come in and stabilize the team.

2) Why no time out? That IMO, killed us. I think the players were expecting there to be a time out, and that resulted in Jalen's turnover. Bit of a flop by Haywood IMO, but still a bad play.

I'm usually not one to question coaching, but I was yelling at my TV a little tonight. Turnovers lost us the game, and I think Sam was partially to blame for that.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

Deckie007 said:


> My thoughts on the game:
> 
> Overall, I thought the Raps played well. I think they were hurt by questionable shot selection (too many threes) and coaching.
> 
> ...



i think it was more not making a play to go two for one in the last plays instead of going for the three, although we had amazing looks for three...i don't really think Sam is to blame, and although i was really impressed with Calderon and i think he will be our starting point guard sometime soon, it was a good idea to have him on the bench and absorb the plays and make mental notes...mike james is our veteran guard and he did a pretty good job in the 4th.

it's only the first game and really if any of those open three's were made it would have been a different outcome...i would have liked to see a win, but lots of positives to build on for NJ on friday...


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Gonna have to catch these highlites
I heard the whole thing on the Fan 590 during night school


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

it was the raptors game to loose...they could have had that game so easily. I would have liked to see them stop takin so many threes and try to work it into bosh more


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

So, opening night has come and gone. I think most of us expected to be brutalized by the Wizards in the paint and while the rebouding differential was in our favour for most of the game [strike](we wound up losing it -4)[/strike] the points in the paint difference was massive (58-32). They had 14 offensive rebounds to our 10 but I think the key was penetration. They were able to get into the lane and we neither had someone in position to cut off the slashers nor did we have shotblocking. Plus they had PIP in transition, feasting on our missed shots from long (and the resulting long rebounds).

I think our defensive rotations and switches were poor tonight, maybe the result of having new players still getting used to the system, I don't know. Something to work on tomorrow for those guys, I'm sure. I know I singled-out Bonner and Rose earlier on that but you win and lose as a team, and there were lots of lost assignments so I'm not pinning it on just them. When the Wiz worked the ball around the horn with speed they usually got the open look. We've got to recognize that when you step out to counter the screen and roll you're putting a man out of position. More heads-up play on the defensive end would've helped us but that's something that we have to develop in-game. Hard to simulate that in preseason when you're more concerned with playing time.

Speaking of which, five minutes for Hoff? Sam likes to have Chris and Charlie on together so the centre minutes (17 total between Woods and Araujo) were slim. Does that have something to do with the points in the paint? I'm sure we'll read about it in the morning.


Our reliance on the longball is a leftover from seasons past. Our boys had the green light all night long from Sam to take those shots. I'm not sure shooting them a second or two after getting an offensive rebound is that helpful but for the most part we didn't break the flow of the game to take them, which is better than at times last season when transition threes were commonplace. In the fourth quarter we took 9 threes and 9 twos. You're not going to stop the clock and get to the free throw line--a necessity when you're losing with time working against you--if you're not trying to get into the paint. It all but negated the offensive rebounding we were getting without too much trouble, so it's a shame. But we live and die with the jumpshot, as always.


I don't know what happened to Bonner and Bosh tonight. Both of them were snakebitten. Bosh shook it off eventually and found other ways to contribute along the way. Bonner was pretty brutal tonight, managing one rebound and shooting 1-7 including 1-2 from the stripe. Uncharacteristic game for him for sure.

The rookies did well, Calderon standing out especially. He is an energizer and I hope Sam starts to trust him more. Like a few people have mentioned I thought it might be a good idea to put him back in during the fourth but James had seven assists on one turnover so you can't really shake your head at that. Calderon wasn't going to change the tempo at this point in the game.

Charlie and Joey both had ups and downs. Made some rookie mistakes but did some good out there, notably Joey going to the rack and Charlie showing some nice ballhandling and passing ability. More to come from them in the coming months.


Highlight of the night must've been the painfully awkward interview between Norma Wick and a frosty courtside Lara Flynn Boyle. She's got a reputation of being "offputting", and if you've ever seen her on Letterman she was actually tame with Norma despite cutting her on her age a bit. You gotta figure that Boyle gave the ok for the interview so for her to be thorny with Wick was pure ego. I would've said "you've been seen at Lakers games with a big celebrity, Jack Nicholson" or something along those lines. Norma is a pro though, she bit her tongue.


Anyways, the season started. Not with a win but with some promise, still. Onward and offward.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Plus they had PIP in transition, feasting on our missed shots from long (and the resulting long rebounds).
> 
> I don't know what happened to Bonner and Bosh tonight. Both of them were snakebitten. Bosh shook it off eventually and found other ways to contribute along the way. Bonner was pretty brutal tonight, managing one rebound and shooting 1-7 including 1-2 from the stripe. Uncharacteristic game for him for sure.


The bulk of the Wizards' paint points resulted from transition baskets - that's one of their main offensive strengths: in the open court; other than the tweaked Princeton offence, the halfcourt sets for the Wizards aren't as instrumental w/ regards to their ability to score inside...

As for Bonner - it's obvious that he's been asked to go inside some more this season w/ the absence of any consistent interior force; teams are pegging him to shoot the 3 so he'll have to make the adjustment(s) accordingly...


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

even though the refs made some bad calls the raps gave this game away they used to do this alot last year too good opener though I was surprised the game was that close


----------



## foul_balls (Jun 25, 2004)

Finally Got a chance to see the new team in action! 

Entertaining game, but the Raps will probably lose alot of games like this one, this season, in the final quarter. Too inexperienced... Bonner with an out of control drive, turning it over. No Timeout called and then Jalen gets called for the charge.... Shooting goes cold in the final few minutes...

Saw some great things for the future! Calderon singlehandedly bringing us back into the game in the 2nd quarter. and did you guys see Charlie take the ball end to end for a lay-in?! Some pg's couldn't do it that well....

If we develop some 4th quarter smarts and toughness, we will be alot better than people expect this year.


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

calderon was pretty good, saw the highlights, that pull up jumper followed by steal + assist is pretty amazing


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

WTF did Calderon not see the floor in the 2nd half? Retarded.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I don't know what happened to Bonner and Bosh tonight. Both of them were snakebitten. Bosh shook it off eventually and found other ways to contribute along the way. Bonner was pretty brutal tonight, managing one rebound and shooting 1-7 including 1-2 from the stripe. Uncharacteristic game for him for sure.



I think Bonner choked on the fact that he isnt getting anymore open shots. Due to the fact that his days of flying under the radar are over, Bonner has had to incorporate some new skills into her repertoire. Ball handling skills and moving his feet more are key examples. I don't see Matt Bonner as that type of player YET, and that's why he struggled tonight because of absolutely no freebie open shots given to him like last season.

ps. Lara Flynn Boyle looked unusually hot today. Am I the only one who thinks that?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

why did our 2 C's only get 17 mins between them? the 12 for woods is ridculous he was playing out his skin 9 boards in 12 and u get taken outta tha game i mean WTF 


2 many threes we lose donyell and get mike james... mo pete seemd most consistent out there..

unlike many on the board am nt in preseason mode anymore and was very dissapointed we didnt win last nite... esp since we had massive oppurtunity 2 do so.... 

oh well theres always friday.... thnks for the insight speedy n others 


0-1


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I really dont like Mike James, he is not a true PG, he is looking way to much to score, Calderon did a better job of letting the game come to him.

the part that killed us was those 3 3s, and sam going for the tie instead of the win. But it was still entertaining and i dont expect the raps to win a lot so i am ready for a lot of nights like these


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> ps. Lara Flynn Boyle looked unusually hot today. Am I the only one who thinks that?


yeah she looked pretty

that interview sure wasn't pretty though. The awkwardness even made me feel uncomfortable


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Ewwww, she looked gross, laura made norma look like hedi...

well that game sucked, i can't belive how badly we played in the last 4 minutes.


good rebounding for most of the night though.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

shookem said:


> Ewwww, she looked gross, laura made norma look like hedi...
> 
> well that game sucked, i can't belive how badly we played in the last 4 minutes.
> 
> ...


 yup that was the one bright spot for me, we looked alot tougher on the glass then last year, it seemed like we were getting more rebounds and at one point it showed, we were up 18-0 in second chance points


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

How bad was Bosh in that first half? Looked like he took the pre-season way too casual and was not ready to go. Strong second half but overall poor performance.

Rose was having a perfect night, putting up a very quiet 20 and playing efficiently. Then he has those 2 late turnovers (5 in the game) and really hurts us. His is not a go-to guy in the final minutes. Bosh has to get those touches to see if he can be the man down the stretch.

Defense got worse as the game went on. Wiz got more and more dunks and uncontested layups. Bosh/Charlie/Bonner got most of the minutes at the big spots and it was a disaster. Brendan Haywood looked like a monster out there. He shut down Bosh in the post, making him look like a rookie out there, and dominated the boards. Why would Sam put Matt in such a matchup? Horribly overmatched.

Graham and Calderon showed flashes of brilliance. Charlie was pretty invisible other than that one stretch where he hit a couple of jumpers and the fast break layup. Non-factor in the game while playing 31 minutes.

Overall a good game that gave us some hope for the future. We had plenty of chances to win it.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> How bad was Bosh in that first half? Looked like he took the pre-season way too casual and was not ready to go. Strong second half but overall poor performance.
> 
> Rose was having a perfect night, putting up a very quiet 20 and playing efficiently. Then he has those 2 late turnovers (5 in the game) and really hurts us. His is not a go-to guy in the final minutes. Bosh has to get those touches to see if he can be the man down the stretch.
> 
> ...


Yep that amde no sense at all, not sure why he Bonner out there at the end, the D is just poor. I t was a good game to watch though, certainly gives some hope for the season. I liked that they started with Graham guarding Jamison, Graham played well. Jalen too, I've been raggin on him a lot lately but he played alright - still a proble on defence though.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

yeah Haywood owned Bosh a number of times. Just the first game, but one thing is worrisome imo. Washington went out of their way to deny Bosh's drive to the left, and he ended up looking seriously uncomfortable. 

Haywood was doing it to him all night. And in the 2nd half when Bosh starts setting up on the right instead? doubleteam comes and completely seals it off and he looks lost again. Thats not good news imo. He ended up forced into those weird looking half-hook shots or whatever they were. Even fell down on one of them lol

otherwise great game though, and a lot to be encouraged by (Sanchez looked fantastic)


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

This was the first game I ever saw at a bar, so that alone pretty much made it for me, haha. Seriously though, even though we lost I didn't come away disappointed. Yeah we made some of the mind-boggling mistakes we're used to seeing from our guys as Raps fans, and some of our guys didn't look comfortable out there, but we still played a good game, Bosh came up huge in the end, and we were a couple tough breaks away from having the game. On top of that, we got an exciting game out of it too. As a developing, rebuilding team, there's not much more to ask for. This team's got a damn bright future. And Villanueva is a ****ing champion.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

'a ****ing champion' thats awesome. (gonna steal that phrase for the plugs at work lol)

I love that guy. SO fun to watch. 

Jack Armstrong seems pretty impressed with his skills. Even went overboard on that one fast break CV took on his own, and thats pretty unusual for Jack (he's usually a little guarded with the accolades iirc. Seems like he usually goes out of his way to pick some obscure player to talk-up, like he's trying to show he's above the nonsense and fanboy stuff)


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, lets see, Araujo played for 5 minutes and got two fouls, Loren Woods got 4 fouls in 12 minutes. So much for us having *anything* at the center position. If that game was any indication, Bosh is going to spend a lot of time banging in the post defensively against our opponents' centers again.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Nice quote from Eddie Jordan:
"I tell you what, Toronto' got a scrappy, young team. They kicked our butts on the boards early in the game and they just keep coming at you. The young guys really give them a spark and I didn't think Graham was going to miss at first and then they just started hurting us on the boards. It's a good scrappy team and we were lucky to get out of it with the win." 

I didn't get to see the game.. but I took off school so I could see Game in an Hour.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

thats a superb quote i would stick it in my sig but they dnt work see below for poor attempt lmao


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

skip_dawg! said:


> thats a superb quote i would stick it in my sig but they dnt work see below for poor attempt lmao


Use the [quote*] [/*quote] tag

without the stars.

nevermind, i put it in my sig. stay away.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

tough game for me to watch. i don't usually say this but i guess there's an exception to every rule: they didn't win, we lost. i don't know how the wizards left this city undefeated, damn. 

i was disappointed in four people, all for different reasons. i thought the rest of the team did more than enough.

1) chris bosh: this guy's got heart, he has passion, and i love his skills with the media. he's a "leader". but his game has evidently not progressed very much over the summer. his line was great, good for him, but it's just a little unsettling for me that he hasn't taken it up a level- especially given his age and experience. in terms of specifics, it frustrates me that he doesn't use his right hand (ever?). i don't know whether it's because he's scared to use it or he simply can't, but it doesn't matter- he doesn't use it. in the end, he gets terribly overplayed on the left and he offers no response. his potential is hardly tapped in that regard, and i'm starting to wonder.

2) jalen rose: it's easy to say but i'll say it anyway: i think jalen looked awful in the fourth. where was his focus? i don't know if he's to blame or not, i don't know if he was fighting off some other ideas from other people, but he didn't bring his A-game to the floor (imo). he made one three at an important junction but otherwise didn't chip in with m/any "jalen moments". the charge in the last minute also concerns me- not that he did it, but that he reacted in the way that he did. jalen knows that it was a legit charge, 7-footer or not, this is the nba, and searching for excuses from the _refs_ (who i thought called a fantastic game last night- i'm admittedly in the minority here) doesn't exactly breed warm feelings in my heart  .

3) matt bonner: i'm not upset with matt per se, i just think his presence on the floor in the second half played a role in our loss. however, if anyone can claim that this was a one-off and will get better over time (with more games), i think it would have to be bonner. still, is he out there because he's _not_ a rookie? is that the reason? eech.

4) sam mitchell: i guess his belonging here is related to bonner's, but it depresses me to watch sam these days. he appears outmatched on the sidelines. i never agree with any coach's substitution patterns, that's why i'm a fan, but sam- although he's in the locker room with these guys- is making frequently questionable decisions. his growing pains, imo, are more apparent and longer-lasting than they are for any of our players, and his pride is certainly enormous, making things even worse. i don't think sam's union with hoffa is strong or healthy, for one. of course, it is only one game, but i was hoping that sam would "mature" with some experience and he hasn't done so yet. it makes me question how he treats these kids in practice; it's uncomfortable for me. i hope he gets better because his relatively "slow development" in his trade is running in parallel with bosh's, and i can't see that as a coincidence.

still, we're only 0-1. i thought the second unit was better than your tpical "second unit", i really enjoyed calderon's spirit- and even mo's- and joey and charlie looked composed. they continue to impress me in that area. should be an interesting season, no doubt, but i can hardly think of an excuse for why we lost _this_ game.

i'm glad it's back, though.

peace


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

ballocks said:


> 4) sam mitchell: i guess his belonging here is related to bonner's, but it depresses me to watch sam these days. he appears outmatched on the sidelines. i never agree with any coach's substitution patterns, that's why i'm a fan, but sam- although he's in the locker room with these guys- is making frequently questionable decisions. his growing pains, imo, are more apparent and longer-lasting than they are for any of our players, and his pride is certainly enormous, making things even worse. i don't think sam's union with hoffa is strong or healthy, for one. of course, it is only one game, but i was hoping that sam would "mature" with some experience and he hasn't done so yet. it makes me question how he treats these kids in practice; it's uncomfortable for me. i hope he gets better because his relatively "slow development" in his trade is running in parallel with bosh's, and i can't see that as a coincidence.


i agree, Sam had better figure out what he's doing in this league.


----------



## MangoMangoMango (Jan 23, 2004)

I dont think we should be playing bonner that much anymore.....the guy plays ZERO defence.....I get pissed watching people blow by him.....and his shooting wasn't accurate at the game.....I dunno wat mitchell was thinking keeping bonner in for so long


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I just watched the game, and that was one of the worst defensive performances I have seen by any team in quite a while.

Bad coaching, and flat out stupid mistakes on the defensive end. Let's hope these things get better as our team and coaching staff grows together.

The chucking in the fourth quarter was unbearable. I didn't want to watch it at all.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

The paid attendance was over 18000 but there wasn't that many people there last night. Who are these people that buy seasons seats and don't go? Businesses?

Give me your tickets if you won't go! I'd drive down on a Tuesday night, ****.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Half the people that have season tickets couldn't name 5 players on the raptors.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I was thinking of getting some this year but didnt and i hate myself for it, oh well im already trying to get enough for next year


----------

